
Three reasons business owners avoid marketing - mattculbreth
http://www.synapsoftware.com/blogit/articles/2007/03/09/3-reasons-business-owners-avoid-marketing
======
mattculbreth
Unfortunately marketing gets a bad name because of the correlation with slimy
sales guys. Really, I look at marketing on more of the strategic side,
answering the question, "What do people want?" If you focus on that then the
actual marketing tasks tend to be more palatable.

